# 2 Outta 3 Ain't Bad



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Pulled a quick wade yesterday, fishing 4 to 5 ft. Got these two on Wedgies.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

was that you out there?


----------



## west end troutslinger (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Was that wedgie from wet arse leaking waders?


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea they swam through my legs and I trapped them between my frozen cheeks.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

TroutOut said:


> Yea they swam through my legs and I trapped them between my frozen cheeks.


hope you wash those filets off before you eat them


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

Dang it must be nice to be able to go out there for an afternoon, yes, we be jealous!!
Hard to do when you're up here in Ft. Worth area!

Nice fish! keep on posting the pics...


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes that's the beauty of living on the Gulf Coast, I can be on the water in 40 minutes. But then the hurricanes and tropical storms: not so nice. Take the good with the bad I guess.


----------

